# DIY Supply Store Durban?



## Tash16v (1/2/17)

Hi Guys, 

Is there a store in and around Durban that you perhaps know off to get the accessories to start Diy? Scale, Beaker, Bottles, etc. 

I know Sir Vape sells some concentrates but not the accessories. Any help would be appreciated. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/17)

Tash16v said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there a store in and around Durban that you perhaps know off to get the accessories to start Diy? Scale, Beaker, Bottles, etc.
> 
> ...


I think for the accessories you might have to venture a bit further, like The Flavour Mill in Richard's Bay.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## PsyCLown (1/2/17)

The Flavour Mill. I highly recommend them, they are my go to DIY store and I am based in Joburg.

https://www.theflavourmill.co.za

They are a supporting vendor on EcigsSA as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (1/2/17)

I have moved this to the "Who Has Stock" subforum so vendors can respond.

@Sickboy77 or @Greyz will definitely be able to help you on this matter!

Also @Erica_TFM

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## DizZa (1/2/17)

Tash16v said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there a store in and around Durban that you perhaps know off to get the accessories to start Diy? Scale, Beaker, Bottles, etc.
> 
> ...



Hi @Tash16v let either myself or @Erica_TFM know what you need! If we don't have it we will be sure to point you in the right direction!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tash16v (1/2/17)

Thank u Sir!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (1/2/17)

The flavor mill is a great place to start. If you want a walk in store, try h2vape in broadway. They carry stuff from @DizZa give them a call first if you're looking for something in particular. The flavour mill has superb support and will make a plan, even when you omit various items from your initial order like i do. Highly recommend them

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

